# Snake mites? Wood mites?



## Benm93 (Feb 17, 2021)

After some help wondering what these bugs are found them in the water bowel dead and some around it not dead now I’ve wiped my rainbow boa over with a damp towel and got nothing off of him and had a visual check and can’t see none actually on him. I have had snake mites in past but sure they were round spots without the little antennae these have. He’s on orchid bark bedding and only just noticed these and it’s been about a month since I’ve been near any other reptile shops or reptiles so unsure how I’d of got them here.


----------



## RoxanaKant (5 mo ago)

Benm93 said:


> After some help wondering what these bugs are found them in the water bowel dead and some around it not dead now I’ve wiped my rainbow boa over with a damp towel and got nothing off of him and had a visual check and can’t see none actually on him. I have had snake mites in past but sure they were round spots without the little antennae these have. He’s on orchid bark bedding and only just noticed these and it’s been about a month since I’ve been near any other reptile shops or reptiles so unsure how I’d of got them here.
> View attachment 355396
> 
> View attachment 355397
> ...


What are those


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

They are globular Springtails, not mites. So totally harmless


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Benm93 said:


> After some help wondering what these bugs are found them in the water bowel dead and some around it not dead now I’ve wiped my rainbow boa over with a damp towel and got nothing off of him and had a visual check and can’t see none actually on him. I have had snake mites in past but sure they were round spots without the little antennae these have. He’s on orchid bark bedding and only just noticed these and it’s been about a month since I’ve been near any other reptile shops or reptiles so unsure how I’d of got them here.
> View attachment 355396
> 
> View attachment 355397
> ...


Wood mites I think. Harmless anyway.


----------

